# Thinking about getting 04 spec-v



## ryoronin (Apr 9, 2004)

I was looking onthe forum and haven't found much about the 04's. Does this one have any problems like the older models? if so please tell me, doesn't matter how small.

Thanks


----------



## Seaofc (Feb 9, 2004)

ryoronin said:


> Does this one have any problems like the older models? if so please tell me, doesn't matter how small.
> 
> Thanks


The front end is fugly!


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Seriously....you spend the extra money on a Spec V for 04 and end up with the same 1.8 Front End. What a rip.


----------



## SPEC V CRAZY (Apr 3, 2004)

ryoronin said:


> I was looking onthe forum and haven't found much about the 04's. Does this one have any problems like the older models? if so please tell me, doesn't matter how small.
> 
> Thanks


I HAVE AN 04 SPEC V. TRUE THE FRONT OF THE CAR DOES NOT LOOK AS GOOD AS THE 02-03 MODEL BUT OVERALL IT'S STILL A GOOD CAR. I'VE HAD MINE FOR ABOUT 1 MONTH NOW AND THE ONLY THING I DON'T LIKE IS THE TRANNY. SHIFTING FROM 2ND TO 3RD IS NOT SMOOTH UNLES THE MOTOR IS REVD OVER 4,000 RPM? DONT KNOW WHY BUT IT SHIFTS BETTER THEN. SO FAR NO OTHER PROBLEMS.


----------



## geospr619 (Apr 8, 2004)

I noticeed that too. when I am in the low rpms it's really stiff in the low gears. but other than that the car is awsome


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

If it's that new, the gears probably just need to be worked in.


----------



## SpecVgrl (Feb 4, 2004)

i had an '02 now i have an '04 and love it! I no longer have to go to the dealer for all of the recalls- ya


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

My buddy just bought a NISMO SE-R Spec V and hes lovin it. The car has aftermarket parts (cold air, exhaust, header (i think), shift knob, brembos and i can't remember what else) but the aftermarket parts are covered under warranty which is awesome. I dont think it looks as good as my 02' SE-R but it will smoke my a$$. And OH OH OH...those big Brembos....and oh yea, he got it for only 19 brand new.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

and o yea, he hasnt had any recalls yet whatsoever. ide imagine that in the third year of the QR25 being in the SE-R that all of the bugs have been worked out of engine, as well as tranny, ecu, pre-cat or anything else. practice makes perfect and im thinking nissan has it.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

i have a 04 Nismo Spec V, i have almost 16k on it and i still like it, not any real problems, but the valet switch in the trunk is designed poorly, and the brembo brakes are noisy. 

oh and the "nismo package" comes with CAI, cat-back, shift knob, floor mats, licence plate frame and emblems. 
its not a fast car, but it is really comfy and nice to drive.


----------



## Adiliyo (Apr 20, 2004)

i also have an 04 spec v, sunroof, brembos, and the "nismo" package...overall i'm very happy w/ it, and the while the old front end was more agressive looking, the new one is starting to grow on me...i haven't had any problems shifting at low rpms (still breaking in the car so i've been shifting at 3k or a little less...the only thing was i missed the 5th gate once going onto the fwy...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if your dealer has a Nismo Spec V for sale, don't waste your money on it! I've seen them sell for $24k.........RIPOFF! If you play your cards right, your Spec V should only cost you about 15k, since demand is low, and they're sitting on the lots.


----------



## SPEC V CRAZY (Apr 3, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if your dealer has a Nismo Spec V for sale, don't waste your money on it! I've seen them sell for $24k.........RIPOFF! If you play your cards right, your Spec V should only cost you about 15k, since demand is low, and they're sitting on the lots.



I AGREE 24K IS TOO MUCH, BUT IT TOOK ME DAYS TO FIND A DEALER WITH ONE. WHEN I DID, IT HAD JUST ROLLED OFF THE TRUCK. YOU DONT SEE MANY 04'S AROUND HERE. I GUESS IT BECAUSE OF THE NEW LOOK.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

in Tampa? did you try Nissan of Brandon? they prolly have 20 on the lot


ALSO, PLEASE stop typing in all caps. If you continue to do so, we will edit your posts accordingly!


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

ok dont get mad here, im not attacking you personally but.... you say the Nismo package is a ripoff, i am so sick of hearing people say that. for 1. the nismo parts are under warranty, 2. i think if given the option and if the price was not a factor, i belive many more people would chose the Nismo spec, just sayin who really cares how much the car costs, i say if you like it and can afford it drive it. im not getting my panties in a bunch trying to defend my car, honestly if i wouldnt have bought it as an impulse, i doubt i would have even considered a sentra. really all im trying to get at is, just because you think 24k is alot, some people find that affordable. ( and no i didnt pay 24 for mine)


----------



## Adiliyo (Apr 20, 2004)

while i agree 24k is a lot (you could get a wrx for that price...) i don't think many (if any) people are going to pay what they're asking for...mine was listed for 21,6xx and i sure didn't pay anywhere near that....while i'm loving my car...if i could have afforded 24k i definately would be in a wrx right now


----------



## Kobayashi (Apr 23, 2004)

I came to an agreement for an 04 specv fullyloaded at 18500 out the door, meaning including taxes and fees. One salesman offered 14300 for an 04 specv with no options except incabin microfilter. So yea if you work with the guy you can get them cheap.
I also had a question about these Nismo parts. Can you buy them yourself and install it yourself and still be covered under warranty? I know that if you let the dealer install it and something happens they fix it and install it for free. But if the dealer doesn't install it they will either fix your part or give you a new one.


----------



## SPEC V CRAZY (Apr 3, 2004)

chimmike said:


> in Tampa? did you try Nissan of Brandon? they prolly have 20 on the lot
> 
> 
> ALSO, PLEASE stop typing in all caps. If you continue to do so, we will edit your posts accordingly!


Yeah thats were i went. They only had 2. One was already there and the one i got arrived the same day i went to the dealer. 2 other dealers in the area had none on there lot.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> ALSO, PLEASE stop typing in all caps. If you continue to do so, we will edit your posts accordingly!



calm down, juesus, ask nicely don't be such a prick about shit... i've never seen a mod delete/edit so many posts B4...


----------



## Adiliyo (Apr 20, 2004)

kobayashi...the nismo parts (s-tune stuff at least) has a warranty (iirs 2 yrs 12kmi or something) but if you had them installed when you bought the car they have a 3yr/36kmi warranty....the r-tune parts don't have any warranty..but maybe if you got them from a nice place and the part was truly defective they would exchange it for you or something...i personally am liking them a lot...next step for me is the suspension upgrade...when i have enough cash...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> i've never seen a mod delete/edit so many posts B4...



then get your head out of your ass and read other forums here more and you'll change your tune. people don't like your attitude here thusfar anyways

Adil- the warranty with nismo parts pertains to maintaining factory warranty on the car. The R-tune parts will not maintain the factory warranty...that's what they mean. the individual parts themselves have a warranty, iirc.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> people don't like your attitude here thusfar anyways



yea well mr personality, you might be a little unloved yourself if some of the PM's ive had with senior members of this forum are any indication... i read ALL the forums, some mods are strict, your an asshole... thats about it...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

While sticker can push the 24k dollar mark, 18-19 is seeming what people are grabbing S tuned NISMO's for. While their not WRX fast, after driving my friends, it does have more oooomph than my SE-R, the exhaust sounds great (not too soft and not too loud) and the NISMO parts do add a nice touch on the car.


----------

